# Vet In Gravelines



## 118647 (Dec 7, 2008)

Has anyone used this Vet and if so give me an indication of cost? The Aire is good and it was a good stop off point for me this time with using Dunkirk.
Any info would be appreciated. We have used Christian Petry in Calais before now (38 Euros) but last time waited over 2 hours whilst the french were dealt with.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

The Vet in Gravelines will fit you in ok but must be the most expensive one in the whole of France. Cost anywhere between Euros 50 to 60 depending on size of dog.

The further away from Calais the cheaper they are. Last 2 times we stopped around 100 miles away and paid 15 Euros


----------



## 118647 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for this. the last one we used was in Arques at 63 Euro's. Where is the vet you used please?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Where are you coming from?

The last one we used was at Bonny sur Loire just south of Orleans. (several Aires or campsites nearby.) 

Address:
SCP Lucas-Laizeau-Auge
Qlinique Veterinaire
45420 Bonny sur Loire
Tel: 02 38 31 70 00

This place was quite a large setup next to a supermarket and cheap fuel place. We popped our heads inside the door and asked about Pet Passports - no problem, did we have the Frontline or did we want him to supply? No I said we have frontline - OK then he charged 15:00 Euros for the worming pill/exam and stamps - all done and dusted within 15 mins. We got fuel, baguette and wine from next door and were on our way.

I can give you others but depends from which direction you are coming from.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We used the Gravelines vet in January. I would summarise him as grumpy and very expensive.


----------

